# Question bottling apple juice/cider



## blacksmithtech (Oct 11, 2007)

I was wondering if you could bottle and cap apple cider (non alcoholic) and water bath or pressure?

I am aware of canning apple juice but I wanted to use the bottles I have from beer making. I have a great deal on pasteurized apple cider from a friend and I would like to bottle it for long term storage. Last year I froze gallon jugs but I don't have a freezer big enough for my love of apple cider 

I only found one old reference to water bath processing apple cider but it did not sound safe.

I am open to suggestions and if anyone has a low alcoholic recipe that keeps the sweet in the cider I would be thrilled.

Take care - Mike


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, if you're going to use beer bottles, I wouldn't put the caps on first. I'm not sure the caps would stay on during the water bath process. Here's the way I would do it: Bring your juice to a simmer (180Âº) and pour into your hot sterilized bottles. Put the bottles into a boiling water bath with the water just up to the top of the bottles where the cap goes on (about a 1/2" from the top of the bottle). Let the bottles process in the water bath for 15 minutes. Remove one bottle at a time and cap. Set on counter and let cool.

You could try one or two bottles and see if that process works.

I made hard cider a few years ago and bottled it in beer bottles, but I did not process it in a water bath. I just bottled it the way you would wine. I still have most of it and it's been a couple of years. I guess the alcohol content is around 9%, maybe. I never tested it. If you want a higher alcohol content, make your hard cider and freeze it. The water will freeze but the alcohol won't. Dip off the frozen water and what remains is a stronger beverage. :buds:


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Sally, would you post the way you made the hard cider?? I have been wanting to do this for Dh and I


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Sure! Today and tomorrow I'm having windows and the patio door replaced, so It may take a day or two to gather my notes.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

I use BWB and quart or half-gallon canning jars to put up our fresh, non-alcoholic apple juice. The heat lightens the color of the juice, and to begin with it's somewhat cloudy, but after several months, the particles settle and most of the juice is nice and clear. I generally pour it into serving pitchers and skip the 1/4 inch residue in the bottom.

We chop the apples, squeeze the juice, put it directly into the jars and process for 20 minutes, and it's done.

Kit


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

suitcase_sally said:


> I made hard cider a few years ago and bottled it in beer bottles, ,,,,,,,,,,,,, If you want a higher alcohol content, make your hard cider and freeze it. The water will freeze but the alcohol won't. Dip off the frozen water and what remains is a stronger beverage. :buds:


That would work with homemade wine too, wouldn't it? That is brilliant.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

My homemade wine is about 15%, which is pretty strong.

Well, it took me a few days to find my notes, but here is how I made my cider.

*Apple Cider/Apple Jack*

1 gal. of apple juice, or about 16 lbs. of sliced apples 
1 cup sugar
1/2 tsp. yeast energizer
1 1/2 tsp. acid blend
1/2 tsp. pectic enzyme
1 campden tablet
1 pkg. champagne yeast

Place apple slices into primary fermenter. Add rest of ingredients. Stir daily for 5-6 days until frothing stops. Strain out the fruit and squeeze out as much of the juice as you can (a clean pillowcase works good for this). Siphon into a secondary fermenter and attach an air lock. Rack in 3 weeks and again every 2 months until cider is clear. Gently stir in 1/4 cup of sugar per gallon of cider. Bottle in champagne bottles or clear pop bottles. Age 3 months.

*To make Apple Jack:*

Make the cider as above, skipping the final step. Allow it to age the 3 months in the secondary fermenter. Siphon back into the primary fermenter. Freeze overnight in deep freeze (or outside on the porch if it's winter and the temps are below freezing). Siphon the alcohol out of the center or dip out the frozen water.

note: champagne yeast has a lower tolerance for alcohol. It produces finer bubbles than wine yeast so it is preferred for sparkling wines. If you want a still cider with higher alcohol content, use wine yeast.

This is written for a wine maker. If there are any terms you don't understand, let me know.


----------

